
Venture capitalists: Don't blame us - nickb
http://www.thedeal.com/techconfidential/vc-ratings/vc-blogs/venture-capitalists-dont-blame.php
======
qhoxie
This gives a well thought out and unique perspective on the current
conversations drawing on about the current state and near future of startups.

It seems that the author echoes much of the sentiment in the comments of the
37signals protest: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=331202>

